# Generator Wiring Question



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I got a 6500 Watt Generator to make it thru the Ice Storm of 2007 in Southwest Misery (Missouri). Now that I have this thing, I would like to be able to hook up my Outback and be able to run everything.

The Generator has 4-110 Plugs for normal extension cords,,,,etc.

It also has a 30 Amp-250 Volt L6-30 Locking Connector for hooking up to 220 volt sutff.

I already tried plugging in a 30 Amp 125 Volt connector to the plug, and it doesn't fit.

If I get an L6-30 Amp plug for 220 can I put a connector on it to plug the RV 3 prong in, or will that BLOW something? I believe the generator connector has 2 HOT wires and 1 neutral.

I am not a very good electrician. I called my RV dealer and he said a 30 Amp 125V to RV connector should work, but I don't think it will plug into the L6-30 connector.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

IMHO you should get an electrician to make up a "pigtail" to accomplish what you want with your camper.

If you happen to wire the pigtail wrong, you could not only fry your generator but also the circuitry in your camper. Not to mention the possibility of causing serious harm to you or your loved ones.

Dan


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

3LEES said:


> IMHO you should get an electrician to make up a "pigtail" to accomplish what you want with your camper.
> 
> If you happen to wire the pigtail wrong, you could not only fry your generator but also the circuitry in your camper. Not to mention the possibility of causing serious harm to you or your loved ones.
> 
> Dan


Very easy. Go to your nearest RV dealer that has a parts store and tell them that you need the 220v to 30 amp pigtail to go from the generator to the RV. They will know what you need. It runs about $80. Thats for the premade one. You can also buy just the pigtail and plug for $40 and put it together yourself. Its very easy. Its color coded so you cant mess it up. Happy Trails........


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Very easy. Go to your nearest RV dealer that has a parts store and tell them that you need the 220v to 30 amp pigtail to go from the generator to the RV. They will know what you need. It runs about $80. Thats for the premade one. You can also buy just the pigtail and plug for $40 and put it together yourself. Its very easy. Its color coded so you cant mess it up. Happy Trails........
[/quote]

Agree with Fourwinds -- been there -- done that -- doi it yourself for about 35.00 -- or pay an electrician + parts about 120.00 to do the same ....


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Fourwinds said:


> IMHO you should get an electrician to make up a "pigtail" to accomplish what you want with your camper.
> 
> If you happen to wire the pigtail wrong, you could not only fry your generator but also the circuitry in your camper. Not to mention the possibility of causing serious harm to you or your loved ones.
> 
> Dan


Very easy. Go to your nearest RV dealer that has a parts store and tell them that you need the 220v to 30 amp pigtail to go from the generator to the RV. They will know what you need. It runs about $80. Thats for the premade one. You can also buy just the pigtail and plug for $40 and put it together yourself. Its very easy. Its color coded so you cant mess it up. Happy Trails........
[/quote]

Thanks. I went to 2 different local RV Parts Stores and all they have in stock are the 125V to 30 Amp Plug in stock, and when I asked them about the 220 to 30 Amp they look at me with this puzzled LOOK







!!! They also had a PIGTAIL with wires to hook up to a Locking Plug, but it was only rated at 125V.

I also look in the Camping World catalog and don't see a 220 to 30Amp pigtail. I will keep looking. As long as I know it is possible, I should be able to find it, even if I have to haul the Generator to the store and SHOW THEM in PERSON.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You cannot use the L6-30 plug for a 110 hookup that plug is a 220v+ground. There is no neutral connection available in that plug. If there is a 4 wire twist-lock plug you could make a cord up that uses one "leg" of the 220+a neutral+a ground. If your only option is the L6-30 or the standard duplex plug than your stuck using a 30amp rv to plug type adapter. You would be limited to 20 amps with that one.

And ghosty I reserve a special rate just for lawyers








just kidding

John


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> You cannot use the L6-30 plug for a 110 hookup that plug is a 220v+ground. There is no neutral connection available in that plug. If there is a 4 wire twist-lock plug you could make a cord up that uses one "leg" of the 220+a neutral+a ground. If your only option is the L6-30 or the standard duplex plug than your stuck using a 30amp rv to plug type adapter. You would be limited to 20 amps with that one.
> 
> And ghosty I reserve a special rate just for lawyers
> 
> ...


What he said x 2


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Just to add my additional 2 cents...

If you have even the SLIGHTEST question about the safety of a pigtail, pay an electrician to check it for you. It is well worth the "$120.00 + parts " for piece of mind.

I know how to accomplish what you want, but I have been in construction for 35 years. I have also seen what happens to a generator that has been wired wrong. (Bzzzzzzzzzzzzt)

My final word. What costs more? Paying an electrican? Or replacing the generator, rewiring the camper, or maybe paying for a funeral?

Cheap insurance if you ask me.

Dan


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Try one of these 
http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page...&pageNum=89

prt # 14147.
Can probably find it at a dealer near you.
Looking for the same sort of thing


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ken, If you have any trouble finding one, email me at [email protected] and we can make a deal. I'll buy it and ship it to you, you send me a check. Simply done. Happy Trails.........


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

3LEES said:


> My final word. What costs more? Paying an electrican? Or replacing the generator, rewiring the camper, or maybe paying for a funeral?


Yes -- but in this great society -- if he gets liquored up -- hooks it up completely wrong himself -- disregards every lick of common sense and blows his trailer, himself, and his generator up then a good lawyer can make him a fortune....

First we sue the generator company for not having the instructions in every language of man plus pictures in case he's from W. VA... (they will of course settle out of court wihtout even thinking about going to court)

Then we sue the Outback trailer people for not making a trailer that should have anticipated his electrical needs or for not having an inverter that could take a miswired 5000 voilt 20000 amp feed coming in ...

Then we sue himself for causing damge to himself and settle out of court on that one with his HomeOwners policy...

Hows that for being a good lawyer























and man -- if you happen to die -- Holy Cow -- we all get rich --

and yes before someone says anything ... I do sometimes often take several showers throughout the day just to get the slimy feeling off me ...

and sometimes in the wee hours of the morning when the little voices in my head won't let me sleep i do lay there and stare at the ceiling and think that I should have become a fireman instead...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> My final word. What costs more? Paying an electrican? Or replacing the generator, rewiring the camper, or maybe paying for a funeral?


Yes -- but in this great society -- if he gets liquored up -- hooks it up completely wrong himself -- disregards every lick of common sense and blows his trailer, himself, and his generator up then a good lawyer can make him a fortune....

First we sue the generator company for not having the instructions in every language of man plus pictures in case he's from W. VA... (they will of course settle out of court wihtout even thinking about going to court)

Then we sue the Outback trailer people for not making a trailer that should have anticipated his electrical needs or for not having an inverter that could take a miswired 5000 voilt 20000 amp feed coming in ...

Then we sue himself for causing damge to himself and settle out of court on that one with his HomeOwners policy...

Hows that for being a good lawyer























and man -- if you happen to die -- Holy Cow -- we all get rich --

and yes before someone says anything ... I do sometimes often take several showers throughout the day just to get the slimy feeling off me ...

and sometimes in the wee hours of the morning i do stare at the ceiling and think that I should have become a fireman instead...
[/quote]























I love it

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!! Ghosty you deffinately have it all figured out















Nice









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> and sometimes in the wee hours of the morning when the little voices in my head won't let me sleep i do lay there and stare at the ceiling and think that I should have become a fireman instead...


Now what fun would that be? We have a bajillion firefighters on this forum, and only one (that I know of) lawyer.

The firefighters are pretty much bulletproof...who wants to rag on them?

But lawyers...









Seriously Ghosty, lawyers are just like any other profession. Ya gots ur good uns and ya gots ur bad uns.

I place you in the former...









Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> You cannot use the L6-30 plug for a 110 hookup that plug is a 220v+ground. There is no neutral connection available in that plug. If there is a 4 wire twist-lock plug you could make a cord up that uses one "leg" of the 220+a neutral+a ground. If your only option is the L6-30 or the standard duplex plug than your stuck using a 30amp rv to plug type adapter. You would be limited to 20 amps with that one.
> 
> And ghosty I reserve a special rate just for lawyers
> 
> ...


I agree with John, you don't have a neutral so there is no way to get 120volts from a L6-30 plug. Just wont work.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> My final word. What costs more? Paying an electrican? Or replacing the generator, rewiring the camper, or maybe paying for a funeral?


Yes -- but in this great society -- if he gets liquored up -- hooks it up completely wrong himself -- disregards every lick of common sense and blows his trailer, himself, and his generator up then a good lawyer can make him a fortune....

First we sue the generator company for not having the instructions in every language of man plus pictures in case he's from W. VA... (they will of course settle out of court wihtout even thinking about going to court)

Then we sue the Outback trailer people for not making a trailer that should have anticipated his electrical needs or for not having an inverter that could take a miswired 5000 voilt 20000 amp feed coming in ...

Then we sue himself for causing damge to himself and settle out of court on that one with his HomeOwners policy...

Hows that for being a good lawyer























and man -- if you happen to die -- Holy Cow -- we all get rich --

and yes before someone says anything ... I do sometimes often take several showers throughout the day just to get the slimy feeling off me ...

and sometimes in the wee hours of the morning when the little voices in my head won't let me sleep i do lay there and stare at the ceiling and think that I should have become a fireman instead...
[/quote]

Dude .... you crack me up !!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> You cannot use the L6-30 plug for a 110 hookup that plug is a 220v+ground. There is no neutral connection available in that plug. If there is a 4 wire twist-lock plug you could make a cord up that uses one "leg" of the 220+a neutral+a ground. If your only option is the L6-30 or the standard duplex plug than your stuck using a 30amp rv to plug type adapter. You would be limited to 20 amps with that one.
> 
> And ghosty I reserve a special rate just for lawyers
> 
> ...


I agree with John, you don't have a neutral so there is no way to get 120volts from a L6-30 plug. Just wont work.
[/quote]

Actually it could work using one hot leg and ground but it would not be as safe as a 3 wire with a hot-neutral-ground. You will not find a pre-made adapter to go from the L6-30 to a RV 30 amp plug.

I recommend that rather then try to make up a pigtail, to adapt it to what you need, you should replace the L6-30 with a TT-30R. You will need to identify the Neutral in the generator panel and you will need to make safe the spare hot wire you will have when you remove the L6-30.

You will also most likely find that the L6-30 is just jumpered over from the standard 20 amp receptacles on the generator. If that is the case then one of the adapters from Camping World that plugs into a standard 5-20R and has a TT-30R on the other side for your shore power cable would be the quickest and easiest way to go.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Then we sue the Outback trailer people for not making a trailer that should have anticipated his electrical needs or for not having an inverter that could take a miswired 5000 voilt 20000 amp feed coming in ...


Your Outback didn't come with a step-down transformer?










Ed


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes -- but in this great society -- if he gets liquored up -- hooks it up completely wrong himself -- disregards every lick of common sense and blows his trailer, himself, and his generator up then a good lawyer can make him a fortune....

First we sue the generator company for not having the instructions in every language of man plus pictures in case he's from W. VA... (they will of course settle out of court wihtout even thinking about going to court)

Then we sue the Outback trailer people for not making a trailer that should have anticipated his electrical needs or for not having an inverter that could take a miswired 5000 voilt 20000 amp feed coming in ...

Then we sue himself for causing damge to himself and settle out of court on that one with his HomeOwners policy...

Hows that for being a good lawyer























and man -- if you happen to die -- Holy Cow -- we all get rich --

and yes before someone says anything ... I do sometimes often take several showers throughout the day just to get the slimy feeling off me ...

and sometimes in the wee hours of the morning when the little voices in my head won't let me sleep i do lay there and stare at the ceiling and think that I should have become a fireman instead...
[/quote]

HILLARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

[/quote]

Actually it could work using one hot leg and ground but it would not be as safe as a 3 wire with a hot-neutral-ground. You will not find a pre-made adapter to go from the L6-30 to a RV 30 amp plug.

[/quote]

I'm sorry Andy but no licenced electrician would ever make that suggestion. There are too many "ghostys" around looking over our shoulder just waiting







. yes the generator control panel could likely be rewired with a 30amp rv recepticle but there goes the UL listing and here comes ghosty

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Actually it could work using one hot leg and ground but it would not be as safe as a 3 wire with a hot-neutral-ground. You will not find a pre-made adapter to go from the L6-30 to a RV 30 amp plug.


I'm sorry Andy but no licenced electrician would ever make that suggestion. There are too many "ghostys" around looking over our shoulder just waiting







. yes the generator control panel could likely be rewired with a 30amp rv recepticle but there goes the UL listing and here comes ghosty

John
[/quote]

I agree not a good idea to use a ground as a current carrying conductor. The ground wire might be half the size of the hot leads. Without seeing how the gen is wired I just would not suggest doing it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually it could work using one hot leg and ground but it would not be as safe as a 3 wire with a hot-neutral-ground. You will not find a pre-made adapter to go from the L6-30 to a RV 30 amp plug.

[/quote]

I'm sorry Andy but no licenced electrician would ever make that suggestion. There are too many "ghostys" around looking over our shoulder just waiting







. yes the generator control panel could likely be rewired with a 30amp rv recepticle but there goes the UL listing and here comes ghosty

John
[/quote]

In there lies the rub of the whole thing. A L6-30 plug is a 3 prong plug with 2 hot (120 VAC) and 1 ground. How is this safer then 1 Hot (120 vac) and 1 ground? The best solution is to have the generator panel wired to match the application of 1 Hot (120 vac), 1 ground and 1 neutral having zero potential to ground.

Maybe I am missing what you are disagreeing with on my first post but as long as you use UL listed components you will not degrade the rating of the generator or of any appliance if the components are installed correctly and are for that application. You would be surprised at some of the really scary components that you can buy to connect to electrical wires.

I never suggested that your average romex puller should jump in there and re wire this but there are plenty of industrial electricians that would not hesitate to improve the usability of the generator in question by the installation of the correct outlet for the use intended.

As for Ghosty and the like, well there is nothing stopping them from filing suit against the manufacture of a new generator right out of the box. As I am sure they could find a reason to blame the manufacture for something. No offense Ghosty.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

The reason why 220v+ ground is safe because it is not carrying any current on the ground. If you use the ground as the current carrying conductor you can turn the frame of the generator live if anything was to happen to the ground conductor..loose conection etc. Not a safe way to gain your 120volts. Like Andy said best to have 0 potential to ground.

Have a licensed electrician rewire the generator for you.

Scott


----------

